# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Surftrip im April 2010

## giraffee

Hallo zusammen, ich wrde gerne noch ein paar Tage weg, bevor meine bungen anfangen und die Studis mich rgern. Komme Ende Mrz aus Genf wieder und muss zur letzten Aprilwoche wieder an der Uni sein, dazwischen b in ich flexibel. 
Europa wre toll, wegen den Kosten und der Flugzeit, ansonsten ists mir total egal. Etwas wrmer sollte es sein und natrlich windig. Nach Pozo und Medano im letzten Jahr und BArbados im Februar drfte ich wohl so ziemlich mit allen (europischen Bedingungen klarkommen). 
Bin 27 (aber jnger oder lter ist kein Problem) und weiblich, fahre aber auch gerne mit Jungs und komme aus Dsseldorf. Schliesse mich auch gerne einem Trip an..

----------


## ellisa70

Hallo! Hrt sich gut an was du da so schreibst. Ich bin auch weiblich, schon 39 ;-o und bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer nahegelegenen Destination - Europa ist immer gut - fr den Frhling.
Komme aus sterreich und wrd mich ber eine Nachricht von dir freuen!
Mail bitte an ellisa70@sms.at

Lg!

----------


## paed

Hi..
weisst du mittlerweile wo es hingehen soll? Bin als am berlegen wohin.. vllt hast du einen guten Tip

----------


## chrissurfer52

Wollen zu zweit die ersten beiden Wochen im April in die Bretagne zum Windsurfen/Bodyboarden. Nicht wirklich warm, aber hoffentlich windig und/oder wellig.

----------


## romanso

Hii chrissurfer52,

wir planen grad mit paar Leuten ber Ostern,ca.1.-11.April  runter nach Hyeres ,Halbinsel Giens,Campingplatz International zu dsen!

Sind viele aus Dsseldorf und Umgebung,alles Windsurfer und Kiter!Die meisten sind bei den Lokalisten,vieleicht hast du ja auch Lust dich anzumelden!(www.lokalisten.de anmelden und dann Gruppe Windsurfen Kitesurfen suchen)
Altersklasse alles dabei von 18-50....wir heizen permanent nach Holland,Roermond,Ool,Brouwersdam,Veluwemeer,Strand Horst,Wijk aan zee etc....je nach Windrichtung!
Vieleicht wr das was fr dich...liebe Grsse Roman  r.peiffer@gmx.de

----------

